# More Air fryer fun!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So, I lightly coated two thick pork chops with mayo and then Italian breadcrumbs,
and spritzed it with olive oil.
Put it in the air fryer basket @450* for 5 minutes, turned it over and did another 5 minutes...
It was nice and crunchy.
Then I took it out and transferred it to the flat pan and put marinara sauce all over it 
and put fried mushrooms and onions on top, lastly I top it off with shredded swiss cheese...
It was delicious. Served it with salad and baked potato.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Served it with salad and baked potato.
> 
> View attachment 631040


That ain't potato salad you're showing in the pic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I said salad and baked potato! Salad is in the pic, baked potato is not...Ya know,
I was thinking about Potato Salad today...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Isn't it wonderful to be able to think about more than one thing at a time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, and I’m grateful for that...A few months back, I was unable to do so.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, and I’m grateful for that...A few months back, I was unable to do so.


I knew things would get better for you as time went on, it did for me. 

You really do create some amazing dishes, that looks fantastic. Mentioning tater salad makes me want some really bad, that is some fine food especially with a rack of smoked ribs. I got to fire that smoker up soon.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, and I’m grateful for that...A few months back, I was unable to do so.


Sound really good Joann.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, and I’m grateful for that...A few months back, I was unable to do so.


OK, lets try this. We had a conversation at the other place relating to words such as this.

So a few months back you were Tsemisht [Tseh-Meesht].


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

A few months back it took me 15 minutes to type a few lines of sentences, really.
I was meshugna.
Everything was jumbled up. Refresh my memory on that hebrew word - Tsemisht.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

mixed up, confused

You were crazy, idiotic a few months ago?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, Tsemisht is what I was...still am a little bit.
Do you know what cannelloni is?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes a large tubular Italian pasta that can be stuffed. Manicotti is the Italian-American version of that pasta. I haven't seen either around here in maybe 40 years.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s actually crumbled sausage in a béchamel sauce with parmigiana cheese, 
mozzarella, and sometimes spinach is added...It then put inside a thin crepe and more béchamel sauce and grading cheese on top...then baked in the oven...you can also put
a light marinara sauce on top instead of béchamel. 
I was thinking of making pot pies with this filling ( with the big daddy rolls) instead of the crepes...it will also be another use for my sausage patties.
It will be like biscuits and cream gravy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

These crapes filled with Ricotta, parmigiana cheese and mozzarella are also
known as manicotti. I just pulled this off the net..this is the way I make it, except I use ricotta 
instead of fontina or gouda. You can either top it off with marinara sauce or béchamel sauce,
before baking.
*FOR THE CREPES*



6 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 cups + 2 tablespoons flour
3 cups water
FOR THE FILLING
1 cup grated fresh parmesan cheese
1 cup fontal cheese (fontina or gouda would work too, small cubes)
3/4 -1 cup fresh mozzarella (small cubes)
*FOR THE SAUCE*

3 1/2 cups milk
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
This is going to be in my near future!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmm, the innerweb is tsemisht.  I found my stuff on the internet also. The thin filled crepe being the Italian-American manicotti, allegedly.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, we make the thin crepes for manicotti and cannoli...we never use the pasta ones that are sold in the store.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK, never heard of crepes being used for either until today.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I’ll make you manicotti soon, I have ricotta, mozzarella and parmagana cheese in 
house...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

